# Three More Mods Complete...



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I recently completed three more mods to the Outback, but have been really lacking in time at home to get them posted to my web page. Finally got three of them on the site today. Still have to get some more picture of the new drawer added below the dinnette seats.

For now, click on the links below to jump to my personal site to see the mods.

Battery Disconnect Switch

Bedroom Sliding Door Stopper (people with 301BQ should all do this!!)

Electrical Cord Removed...Added 30 amp Plug.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

"we" did the power cord (for the same reason!) and similar "bumpers" on our bedroom door as well.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Battery Disconnect Switch
> 
> Electrical Cord Removed...Added 30 amp Plug.


I Love these Two Mods!! Looks good, I need to do these!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Job on the mods! I have to look into converting the power cable....I like that idea plus it will leave me more room to install an in line power surge protecter...


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I see only 1 problem with the Disconnect switch and that is those few people out there that would walk by and turn it off on you.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've seen a few members do the power cord mod and have wondered what was so bad about leaving the cord in the stock configuration? What is so desirable about the cord mod? Just curious.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I've seen a few members do the power cord mod and have wondered what was so bad about leaving the cord in the stock configuration? What is so desirable about the cord mod? Just curious.


It seals the hole so nothing can come in uninvited. It also is just easier IMO to coil rather than push it in or out.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, that makes sense. I guess I've never really had an issue with either of those. We don't camp during cold weather so the cord is fairly flexible.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I've seen a few members do the power cord mod and have wondered what was so bad about leaving the cord in the stock configuration? What is so desirable about the cord mod? Just curious.


It seals the hole so nothing can come in uninvited. It also is just easier IMO to coil rather than push it in or out.
[/quote]

Sold! I didn't think of it sealing the hole....last camping trip had to kill some wasps crawling up the cable...I guess they were heading inside to keep warm...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I've seen a few members do the power cord mod and have wondered what was so bad about leaving the cord in the stock configuration? What is so desirable about the cord mod? Just curious.


Couple of reasons I like this mod

1 - Much easier to coil up a cord than to shove back into the hole
2 - When the cord gets tangled around itself (and it will) then you have a nightmare on your hands trying to get the cord out. Funny how they can create such a big knot.
3 - Recover storage when the cord is piled up on the inside
4 - Cleaner
5 - Keeps pests from crawling in.
6 - One less spot where water could come in
7- Cold Air...when winter camping the draft from that opening is surprisingly big. You can feel the cold air rushing in.

...oh, and it is cool and I can add one more mod to my mod section


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

and it will get tangled!!! Happened to me when arriving home tired from 10 hour drive from Acadia...... I priced out my parts that night for the Chord.............


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Mine tangled up on me this past summer...only took about 5-minutes to remedy. As to the extra storage, its not really "extra", just transfered from one area to another as you still have a cord to store. As to the "cool factor", now thats understandable and the only reason I would do this mod. Looks like a good mod to do this fall!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

deanintemp said:


> ....As to the extra storage, its not really "extra", just transfered from one area to another as you still have a cord to store


Not really...

I my case there is a section below the pantry that was 100% for the cord. I figure I can now recover that..put in a drawer and this becomes the space where I carry dog food. I put the cord in the compartment in the back that has plenty of outside storage. A cord takes up hardly any space when coiled...when shoved into an opening it get mangled together and requires more space. I have plenty of outside storage...I wanted inside storage.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Very cool, need to do both the battery switch and the power cord mods. So what time should I bring the OB over?







Where did you get the battery switch? I like the off, 1, 2 1&2 positions.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It looks like you have to have access to the inside of the wall at the power cord hole to install the electrical box. I'm not sure if I could get to that on the 21RS without removing the converter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> It looks like you have to have access to the inside of the wall at the power cord hole to install the electrical box. I'm not sure if I could get to that on the 21RS without removing the converter.


All you do is pull the cord all the way out and cut off the cord, leaving about 6" of cord on the ouside. Then you attach the connections all from the OUTSIDE. You never need access to the inside wall. The new plug is sized to resue the existing holes that held the cord opening.


----------

